# Wanted: DIY on removing the Rear Rotors on a MK3 Jetta.



## jettaMK4 (Apr 12, 2003)

I need to replace my rear rotors on my Mk3 Jetta. I've done the fronts before, but never the rears. I need a DIY on what needs to be removed and/or replaced.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Wanted: DIY on removing the Rear Rotors on a MK3 Jetta. (jettaMK4)*

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
Not to sound like a jerk but, if you are going to work on your car you should get a Bentley manual for it.
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html


----------



## jettaMK4 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Wanted: DIY on removing the Rear Rotors on a MK3 Jetta. (greyhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyhare* »_http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
Not to sound like a jerk but, if you are going to work on your car you should get a Bentley manual for it.
http://www.bentleypublishers.c....html

I got a bentley but it only shows the parts, not the steps to remove the rotors. I used it to do my timing belt and it all worked out.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

its really simple. release caliper (2bolts on rear) then carrier, then dust cap the bearing and rotor. dont forget to tie caliper off too rear shock/spring so it doesnt hang on the line. 
http://www.clubgti.com/forum/s...guide


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (masterqaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *masterqaz* »_its really simple. release caliper (2bolts on rear) then carrier, then dust cap the bearing and rotor. dont forget to tie caliper off too rear shock/spring so it doesnt hang on the line. 
http://www.clubgti.com/forum/s...guide


simple this is not








changing wheel bearings is difficult! you have to press the bearing races in to the brake rotors. Not many people are going to have the right tools to do this.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (Nostalgia)*

Don't make installing the bearing races sound any tougher than it is (it's really easy/simple). All you need to do is find a socket that barely fits into the rotor, that contacts the outer edge of the race (the non-contact area), a big hammer, and a block of wood (2 X 4s work fine). Put a little grease on the edge of the bearing race, then set the race in place (larger side up). Place the wood onto of the bearing race, and use the hammer to tap the race down. Look into the hole on the backside to make sure the race is fully seated at the bottom of the hole.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Nostalgia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nostalgia* »_

simple this is not








changing wheel bearings is difficult! you have to press the bearing races in to the brake rotors. Not many people are going to have the right tools to do this.

That is true, but it can be done with...
1) Hammer
2) Large flat head screw driver
3) block of wood to sit the disk on
... thats its, I've done it handfuls of time... you can also use a large socket as described to help press the race in too.......... 
The biggest thing is understanding how tight to tighten the disk/bearing
Too loose = wobble wobble
Too tight = draggy draggy
Bently gives a vague description if I remember correctly, good judgment > bently instruction. Perhaps common bearing knowledge.... like tightening skateboard wheels


----------



## j1cam (Sep 13, 2011)

Best DIY video on this I've ever seen! :beer:

https://youtu.be/6_hgmpZ9hu4

Made me realize sometimes, unless you have the right tools for the job, you better have it done by a professional. Brakes are not something you want to half-ass or forget/miss a step on.


----------

